# Yammering



## randyjaco (Sep 3, 2017)

I am not a really chatty person. I can usually say anything I want to say in 1-10 sentences. Most people I know can't. When I am in my shop or out working in the yard I like to get a project finished as quickly as possible. I usually have something else I want to do later.
My problem is that others (ie. My neighbors, my wife, friends and particularly people on the phone) want to suck up my time taking about useless crap. I call it yammering. I seem to be a prime target for yammering. Any suggestions on how I can gratiously get rid of people wasting my time when I am busy?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## Ropata (Sep 3, 2017)

randyjaco said:


> I am not a really chatty person. I can usually say anything I want to say in 1-10 sentences. Most people I know can't. When I am in my shop or out working in the yard I like to get a project finished as quickly as possible. I usually have something else I want to do later.
> My problem is that others (ie. My neighbors, my wife, friends and particularly people on the phone) want to suck up my time taking about useless crap. I call it yammering. I seem to be a prime target for yammering. Any suggestions on how I can gratiously get rid of people wasting my time when I am busy?
> Thanks
> Randy


Nothing you can do unless you say something rude.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 3, 2017)

The telephone has changed it's function in my opinion. It is no longer a means of communication but has become an entertainment center. With respect to bringing a call to an end gratiously I have used an "incoming call" excuse or " getting a low battery charge message"on occasion. True friends will keep the calls to the point if they know how you feel about extended calls. The rest I am afraid have fallen prey to "social media" My immediate family have to recharge their phones more than once a day, drives me nuts.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## dpb (Sep 3, 2017)

"I'm really busy right now, I'm going to let you go.  Thanks for calling, take care."
Click.
Works for me.


----------



## Jonathans (Sep 3, 2017)

Most "yammers" only keep going if you feed them an occasional uh huh, mmmm, or other affirmation that you are listening.
Not having any give ant take will often stop the talk.  If they are someone you care about, sy so ething,like " I really want to hear what you have to say,
but can't give you my full attention right now.  Is there a time we can get together when we can talk?"


----------



## Big Bore Builder (Sep 3, 2017)

1.  The shop doors are closed and locked when I am working.

2.  The 5 acres is fenced with 6 foot fencing around the perimeter.    The gates have locks.

3.   If you are not in my contact list on the cell phone, I do not answer.   Sometimes I do not answer even if you are.     Caller ID is a wonderful thing!!!

4.  I got rid of the land line years ago.

5.  I am retired, divorced, no dependents, no significant other or "girlfriend".

6.  I do not do face book or any other social media.

And I am a grumpy old man!


----------



## higgite (Sep 3, 2017)

I wish I could help you out, Randy, but I'm pretty busy right now.

Tom


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 3, 2017)

It would be nice if there was somewhere on the web where one might complain about everything  all the time.

Lo and behold it exists, it is called https://www.reddit.com/, give it a try, you will feel better or at least somewhat less human.

Good Luck


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 4, 2017)

Shut Up! Shut Up! Shut Up!
that usually works lol
Mark


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello.  HELLO!  I can't hear you, you must have driven into a tunnel.  BYE!


----------



## Zathros (Sep 4, 2017)

All of the above an filtering with favorit list, My Phone is mostly Very quiet If you just answer à Phone to and whenever I want.
Not when they like it want it or need it. I always have My state on busy in whatsapp, leave à message and ill get back to ya when I can.
I let it go If the call is not My wife or My 2 kids and keep on working, always in silent mode.
After à while whiners stop calling you.



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kvt (Sep 4, 2017)

Hard of hearing,  I'm having a hard time hearing you.   Even at work, if I do not know who you are or a know the number is a sales person, I will not answer.      When at work the cell phone is in a bag,  When in the car it is in the back of the car in the bag,   when at home it is in the bag or on my wife's charger  I have special ring tones for ones I like,  Wife kid, grand kid,  mother etc.   If not one of them and I am not expecting a call they can leave a message or forget it.    If it is important They will leave the message and the next time I look at my phone I will find the message.    I us it so little at times the battery runs out, and I do not even know it until the wife ask and then it gets charged back up.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2017)

My wife says I have selective hearing, if I don't want to hear it I don't.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 4, 2017)

I simply tell them the truth. "I've got lots to do, and not enough time to get it all done, so I need to let you go."


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 4, 2017)

My wife (early in our marrage) asked me one time, while I was engrossed in a project " What are you thinking?"
Knowing it was a conversation starting question, and not being in a "yammering" mood, I answered
 " What I could do with a monkey, a case of motor oil, a shopping buggy, three bananas and a number 2 pencil."

There was a short moment of silence. Then I said
" I know what your thinking, "What the he'll does he need the number 2 pencil for?" "
I then walked away.


She has never asked that question again!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 4, 2017)

There was a blacksmith doing daily demos for the tourists and he frequently got interrupted by tourists asking questions so he put up a sign that read"the blacksmith is deaf".  When the tourists moved on past his station, there was another sign that read "so why is the radio on?".  (true story)


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 4, 2017)

This relates to visitors.  There was once a lady who always kept her hat on a rack next to the front door.  If the doorbell rang, she would put on her hat and open the door.  If it's someone that she wanted to see, she say that she just got back. Take her hat off and invite the person in.  If it was someone that she did not want to see. she stated that she was on her way out. She then kept her hat on, closed the door and went for a short walk.


----------



## francist (Sep 4, 2017)

Reminds me of Emily Carr, a well-known yet somewhat eccentric artist who lived and painted here on the west coast in the early part of the 20th century. She lived alone, save for some pets one of which was a monkey, and although she had chairs in her little abode they were slung from the ceiling. The story goes that if you happened to call and she wanted you to stay, she would let down a chair. If she didn't, well, there simply wasn't anywhere to sit.

-frank


----------



## dlane (Sep 4, 2017)

How about getting me a beer, not in the house at the discount  store across town


----------



## randyjaco (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the replies.
Randy


----------



## savarin (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the opposite problem.
If I was doing a long "honey do" I would call up a friend and ask him to come round to stop me working.


----------



## Randall Marx (Sep 5, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Shut Up! Shut Up! Shut Up!
> that usually works lol
> Mark


That reminds me of a George Carlin skit!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 5, 2017)

some people just can't help it they just like the sound of their own voice.it's worse if they are on youtube trying to explain something, a 5 minute video becomes a 5 part series.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 5, 2017)

Just be truthful I'm to busy now to waste time yakking ,,, yammering on the phone , call YA later.


----------



## silence dogood (Sep 5, 2017)

francist said:


> Reminds me of Emily Carr, a well-known yet somewhat eccentric artist who lived and painted here on the west coast in the early part of the 20th century. She lived alone, save for some pets one of which was a monkey, and although she had chairs in her little abode they were slung from the ceiling. The story goes that if you happened to call and she wanted you to stay, she would let down a chair. If she didn't, well, there simply wasn't anywhere to sit.
> 
> -frank


 Frank, on the reservation next to my town lives a national known artist.  Every so often after he gets his panels made, he calls me and my helper to gesso them.  He asks us to always come after lunch.   Early on when I asked him why, he said that he always does his painting from about 4 a.m. to noon. And there was no way that he was going to be disturbed and that included phone calls.  All I said was" gotcha".


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 9, 2017)

I am (re)known within my family and friends, as "like pulling teeth" trying to have a conversation with me. I have a fairly small circle of friends and their names all come up on caller id. So if its someone I know then I will answer and the conversation will be brief as they all know I am not a chatty person unless over a coffee and face to face. If I dont know the caller number I simply dont answer if I am busy. I have disconnected my landline, as after I sold my business, the only people who called me were telemarketers. Mobiles, and their functions, are great. I still get the occasional cold call and if it is a seller, then they go on my auto-reject list and problem solved!
Randy, if you are not really a chatty person then the people who have known you for some time should also know and recognize that. They should be able to understand your brevity on the phone. If not, then a bit of bluntness may be required but its not necessary to be rude. eg "I cant talk right now, but if you email me then I should be able to answer your question" is a great put down. If its important then they will, if its just chat, well then, what can you say in a 1 sided letter? Either way its a polite conversation ender.

Cheers Phil


----------

